
Federated Byzantine Agreement – An Absolutely STELLAR Consensus Protocol - jfried1082
https://achainofblocks.com/2018/12/13/what-is-stellar-consensus-protocol-federated-byzantine-agreement/
======
acob
Decent article the article briefly tackled the protocols governing BTC(POW),
ETH(FBA) XLM(SCP)

Biggest takeaway( Most know this)

Stellar Consensus Protocol values safety over liveliness thus is poised for
Banking adoption when it comes to remittances. The article didn’t address some
of the perceived negatives and was not valuably objective. However it does not
come of as a shill article. The article paints XLM and Stellar Network in a
positive light. Good place for people who are curious about Stellar. Even
mentioned current price. Good read on train to work.

